# slot shots 1st race



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

sat the 21st will be the 1st race at a new shop in stanley nc called slot shots just outside charlotte
they will be racing southern sportsman jls on oval and mag trac on road course and a g-jet iroc race on road course 
so if any body is in the area please come race or stop by
the is always extra cars if needed 
doors open at 9am racing starts at 12.00
thanks kevin
LCHORS


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I unfortunately have to work on Saturday 
Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*next event at SLOT SHOTS STANLEY NC*

next event atSLOT SHOTS 
is a builders day july 5th we are going to show well versed racers as well as newbie on some of the ins and outs of building jl/aw cars 
bill kurtz and kevin browning will be leading the builds 
thank kevin


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*Bag-o-parts Race Slot Shots*

mornin all
this is the annoucement of a BAG-O-PARTS RACE at slot shot in staley nc
july 19th doors open at 9am
we will have bag-oparts race as well as a g-jet race and sportsman race if time permits 
for rules see www.slotcaraddicts.com
kevin
LCHORS


----------

